# HorseForumMeatEaters Anonymous...thread



## ligoleth (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi, I'm deschutes, and I like meat. 

I never tried buffalo. But I hear its healthier than beef?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi, I'm nvr2many and my family raises organically grown, grass fed beef and chicken! And........."I like meat!", lol.


----------



## Nightside (Nov 11, 2012)

Hi! I like meat. My chickens and cows probably don't like that I do, though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

We have good local buffalo here....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi....I'm Roperchick and I was born and raised on a cattle ranch.....love me some beef.


Never had Buffalo but I have had moose and its DELICIOUS


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Definitely a meat eater here however never had the chance to try deer,Buffalo, duck or anything other then fish, beef, chicken and fresh pork from the local breeder/butcher guy. I would looove to try new stuff.


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

Hello there, I'm Wild Heart, and I am a meat eater. 

I've never tried the "unusual" meats but I'm really interested in trying buffalo, alligator, moose and wild boar. I've heard those are some of the best from family and friends who travel.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi. My name is tg .. I am a meat eater.

I've had gator, cow tongue, elk, mule deer, wild boar, squirrel, buffalo.

I want to try rattlesnake, and see it at the local store from time to time .. just need a sure fire recipe!


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

I've tried cow tongue tasted good but the texture was real tough for me lol.


----------



## Nightside (Nov 11, 2012)

I've had snake, duck, goat (including eyes) cow (including stomach but won't eat intestine) pig (including tongue) chicken, buffalo, rabbit, bear, and I love Chinese food so I'm sure I've had a few cats along the way, lol!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

I read the thread title and thought you were going to try and convince us that meat is EVIL.... yeah, whatever, I'll stop eating it right about the time I'm stone cold and 6 feet under. 

Not much for exotic meat here (simply because of price, I'll try pretty much anything). I prefer to raise my own meat so I KNOW what it ate and the conditions under which it was processed.

We currently raise steers, pigs (got 3 headed out to the processor on Wed.) chickens and turkeys.

I'd love to add a buffalo but the PRICE!! :shock:


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Oh ... I forgot .... rabbit!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

texasgal said:


> Hi. My name is tg .. I am a meat eater.
> 
> I've had gator, cow tongue, elk, mule deer, wild boar, squirrel, buffalo.


What's squirrel like?

Hi I'm GH, and I like me some meat and 2 veggies:rofl:

I am a confirmed meat eater, although I did give it up for Lent last year, that was HARD!

Love the beef we get in Canada here, also like elk, moose, goose. Have tried ostrich, gator, and roo, all good, in fact so far I haven't met a meat that I don't like.

I MAY have eaten horse, lots of holidays in France as a kid, I also love Chinese, so maybe a bit of dog an cat?


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Squirrel ... hmm .... if I remember correctly, I roasted is and ate it over rice ... it's been some years back ... seems like it was dark ..


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

Hi, I'm EHOD and I eat meat. I don't mean to eat so much of it but I just can't resist a thick steak, or creamy chicken soup, or lamb cutlets, or roast pork with crackling, or kangaroo stew, or baked trout, or smoked salmon, or barbecued octopus, or...ARGH OH MY GOD ALL THIS TALK OF MEAT IS MAKING ME CRAVE!

I walk along the street and there's a sign saying "Teak sale", but I read "teak" as "steak". I see my fat horse and I think "YUM!" Heck, I see some people and think "They'd be delicious on my burger!" I even start to drool when I smell dogfood.

I have a problem. I'm a meataholic, a rabid carnivore. I can't wait to sink my teeth into flesh, so I only cook my steak for 40 seconds. I probably have worms. I'm probably killing the planet. I'm definitely killing a lot of animals to satisfy my meat craving. And you know the worst part? I FEEL NO GUILT!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Hi I'm Maggie, I'm Spanish, I eat chicken hearts, gizards, pig's feet, pig ears, chicken feet, chicken butts, lamb intestines, deer, and other meats on a common basis.

I am a HUGE meat lover.. but I also have a healthy respect for animals.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm a proud raiser of beef cattle and am grateful I can help feed others this good source of protein.

Have a daughter who raises cattle and bison. Like both. The only caveat I have with bison is they don't metabolize much (if any) cholesterol. Sounds great. But, I shot one, and we ate buffalo almost exclusively for a long time. Even made our breakfast sausage and pepperoni out of it. I found my cholesterol level went up. What the heck? A doc friend researched it and discovered if we don't get cholesterol from a dietary source OUR bodies will produce more on it's own. And apparently doesn't know when enough is enough in some people. So now we mix.

For less common meats I've eaten rattlesnake, mtn. lion, squirrel, racoon, possum (blech), antelope, elk, moose, etc. Didn't care so much for moose, but it was a mature bull.

I, too, have respect for the animals who feed us. A great responsibility to do right by them and very humbling, IMO.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

I used to raise Emu's , believe it or not, it is the best Red Meat out there....


.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm cat and I'm a meat eater. And SouthernTrails - I'm going to argue the Emu. Emu is awesome but Muscovy duck when cooked right is a much better red meat. Then again - when we have it it is fresh slaughtered here where the emu we had was stuff brought home by my uncle. Muscovy is totally different than normal duck.

I've had all sorts of crazy stuff - buffalo, elk, emu, crawfish, geoduck (gooey duck), gator, turtle, frog, calamari, eel, just about anything you can catch in the great lakes, etc. 

Would like to try squirrel and rabbit someday.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Hi! My name is Cowcick, and I am a meat eater

I love beef so much that I eat everything from the tongue to the tails and nuts!


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

My name isn't Rosie, I like to eat meat but not the factory/intensively farmed kind.

I love pork (fattened my own for the last three years), lamb, and mutton. I enjoy beef, and haven't eaten buffalo but would love to try. 

Deer and wild boar I love. I have tried and really enjoyed moose and elk. Also tried crocodile but thought it bland. Oh, and my local pub used to serve squirrel pie - tasty but a lot of bones. Rabbit I'm not so partial to.

I can dress a feathered pheasant, chicken, duck or other random small game bird and love to eat them all. Especially duck. Hubby shot a Canada goose once and it was surprisingly delicious.

Frogs legs I used to enjoy when younger, but not so much now. Ditto snails.

Turkey I just find bland, but will continue trying.

All innards, outers and squishy bits are there to be enjoyed, especially liver. But I will not pay for pate de fois gras :evil:

Never tried hedgehog, but would be happy to.

Fish of all shape and sizes I love, especially smoked salmon, crab, lobster, oysters and mussels and caviare. I've had jellied eel, but didn't feel a need to rush out to buy any more.

Ummm have I missed anything? Oh yes, I had Sea Cucumber in South Africa. Again, I didn't feel the need to repeat.

Oh yes, food is for the enjoying


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

I should say, I've had various bits and pieces from the following animals: cow, sheep, goat, pig, kangaroo, eel, various fish species, crab, lobster, octopus and squid, cuttlefish, various shellfish, pheasant, chicken, turkey, duck, rabbit, hare, quail and snail. Loved it all except the snail (and I was very young at the time, so I'll give it another go).

I'd like to try snake, crocodile, emu, deer, horse, wild/feral pig, frog or pretty much anything else. I also haven't eaten lamb's brains before so I'd like to try that (loved offal, liver, tripe, kidney etc).


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

does anybody else like deer jerky better than regular jerky?....people call me weird here lol but I lovezzzzz it

what else have I had? hmmmm

of course chicken, turkey, other birdies etc. um piggies, goat, sheep, I used to eat fish a lot...but now just the smell makes me lose my appetite....all cuz of a lemon lol


uuuuuum bear? I think 

various parts of cattle from tongues to rocky mountain oysters, ive heard buffalo tongue is good...may have to try it someday lol

never had snake...never want to....gator either.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Roperchick said:


> does anybody else like deer jerky better than regular jerky?....people call me weird here lol but I lovezzzzz it


Me!!! 
I never had store bought beef jerky until I was in my 20's and away from home. We ALWAYS had homemade deer jerky in the house


----------



## BCtazzie (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi, I'm BCTazzie and I grew up on a farm in Oz.

I have eaten beef, pork, chicken, guinea fowl, geese, ducks, lamb (HATE mutton), Llama, horse, caribou, fish, deer and moose.

I am also a firm believer that Bacon is the candy of the meats!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Deer jerky is amazing


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

the most exotic meat I have eaten was haggis in Scotland and it was amazing who know that sheep stomach could taste so good. Deer jerky is better them beef


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Black pudding, mmmmm can't wait to go back to the UK and eat black pudding


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

Liverwurst, salami, continental sausage, double smoked ham, chorizo...oh my gosh...


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

Ooooh! Forgot one! Haggis  you can't beat a good haggis, especially a wild one shot straight off the hillside.








Edited to add that I see loveduffy beat me to it


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

Shropshirerosie said:


> Ooooh! Forgot one! Haggis  you can't beat a good haggis, especially a wild one shot straight off the hillside.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL!!! I have to admit I wasn't brave enough to try haggis when I was in scotland!! I did like white/black pudding though... (i know, not really the same thing)


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

hi, Im AP, and i eat meat  

beef and pork ive always store bought, but chicken i have raised and eaten, and there is nothing like a chicken that goes from field to stove in less than a few hrs. YUM.

Gator, snake, and fish we catch or shoot on our own around here, and i LOVE me some gator. Tail, thigh, back, gator bacon, its all awesome!

I get deer and moose from a guy who gets his tires from me twice a year. i love venison jerky, and moose steaks. 

Ive never had haggis, but i love corned beef, and tripe. my next adventure....rocky mountain oysters!!!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Not sure about the Rocky Mountain, or around here, prairie Oysters, although it is just another body part, and I love prawn balls:rofl::rofl:


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

I eat lamb, goat, beef, chicken, venison, and some types of fish. Nothing that is forbidden by the Jewish religion. No pork, lobster shrimp or any other shell fish. Rabbit, squirrel, frogs, alligator, or snakes are a no thank you .
I will not even touch pork or a pig nor allow it in my house.
Now I have seen someone eat live naked baby mice. Dipped them in soy sauce and you would think it was caviar by the look on his face. Shalom


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

dbarabians said:


> Nothing that is forbidden by the Jewish religion. No pork, lobster shrimp or any other shell fish. Rabbit, squirrel, frogs, alligator, or snakes are a no thank you .


Forgive me for my lack of knowledge, I know that pork, and therefore bacon







is not allowed, mmm bacon, sorry

Is the lobster, shrimp and shellfish on the forbidden list as well?

Then rabbit etc, is that personal choice?


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

dbarabians said:


> I eat lamb, goat, beef, chicken, venison, and some types of fish. Nothing that is forbidden by the Jewish religion. No pork, lobster shrimp or any other shell fish. Rabbit, squirrel, frogs, alligator, or snakes are a no thank you .
> I will not even touch pork or a pig nor allow it in my house.
> Now I have seen someone eat live naked baby mice. Dipped them in soy sauce and you would think it was caviar by the look on his face. Shalom


Just from observation, I always thought crow constituted the bulk of your meat intake...:rofl:


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi! My name is Sarah Palin, and I loves me some moose stew and wolf jowls. I'm a tough Alaskan woman (you have to be tough when you can see Russia from your house...they could invade any minute), so I kill my own meat. I was a beauty contest winner you know, so to kill moose I just dress up in my evening gown and dazzle them into a stupor with my beauty and then bop them over the head with an old walrus tusk I carry. Wolves are tougher to kill, plus they don't appreciate great beauty, so to kill them I have to talk to them nonstop. After about 2 minutes they start whining, at 5 minutes they howl, and somewhere around 10 minutes they just keel over and die. Sort of weird, huh?


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Hello, I'm Endiku and I'm a meatavore!

Being veitnamese, I've eaten meats that to this day I still can't figure out. I probably don't want to  Squid Jerky (YUM <3), clams, oysters, crawfish, crab, lobster, jellied fish (Ok, I'm sorry...That was disgusting. I think I puked), rabbit, squirrel, turkey, pheasent, duck, lamb, deer- you name it, I've tried it. I've even had the priviledge of eating an alligator that we shot on our land (yikes!) and three different kinds of snake that I killed myself. Might as well not let it go to waste! Cottonmouth was my favorite, probably because I was proud of killing him xD sucker was probably 5 feet long! You should of seen my BO's face when I drug that thing up asking for a bag so I could bring it home and cook it.

I've had all kinds of bugs too. Grasshoppers, crickets, grub worms, meal worms, beetles, tarantulas, and scorpions . Not my cup of tea but the grasshoppers and scorpions weren't too bad. Tarantulas with eggs are just darned nasty though.

I love most fish too. Salmon, tuna, fresh sardines, bass, carp, talapia (THEBEST), doesn't matter just bring it on!

I've found that I really just don't like amphibians though. Not sure why.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Endiku - I always wondered if I'd be able to eat insects. I understand from friends who've lived elsewhere that much of it is quite good. I just don't know.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Its quite daunting at first, just because we're generally told as a society not to. However, fried crickets can actually be quite good! NOT a fan of raw or undercooked though...they're squishy and just downright horrible. Crisp them up like bacon bits though and they're fantastic


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

^^ oh geez, it sounds horrible but when you make it sound like bacon, it makes it okay! LOL!

I have ate whole baby squid before, I think I could handle crickets?


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Ofcourse! Raw squid is slimy and very fishy tasting. Crickets are...well...buggy tasting, but really not all of that bad. If you're every down in Katy swing by my area and I'll point you out to some good ones  they even come flavored if you want, as nachos, mexican food, or in lollipops! LOL. 

I have to say though, the worst meat I've ever tasted was the pickled pigs foot (only pickled, still totally raw) that I had to slurp down for a dare. It was right up there with the jellied fish xD


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

EWWW! My FIL claims he likes pickled pigs feet...I don't care to test it...LOL!

I am not in TX anymore, otherwise I would of come to Katy, you were only about 3 hours away. But I would of stole Sour and stuffed her in my pocket


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm Cmarie, I too eat meat, beef, pork, lamb, goat, chicken, moose, bear, caribou, chucker, quail, dove, goose, duck, rabbit, whale, fish, squid, shrimp, walrus, seal crab and many different kinds of bugs (not on purpose). I too grew up in Alaska and lived in the same town as Sara Palin briefly, but my eyes weren't good enough to see Russia from Wasilla.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

:lol: As horse riders bet we have all eaten a number of bugs, the odd fly that gets accidentally swallowed as you are galloping across a field for instance


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Try to eat an ice cream cone outside in the summer up north.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

GoldenHorse I am forb idden to eat rabbit or shell fish of any kind.
If it has front teeth it is forbidden. If it is seafood it must have scales and fins.
In Korea I saw people eat live octopus and dog meat. Thankfully I could pass. Shalom


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

I very much so enjoy meat. Lately I've been on a prime rib kick when I go out to eat. I would say I'm more of a red meat and seafood fan rather that a white meat/poultry fan. But I do enjoy a juicy porkchop, or pulled pork sandwich, or pork tenderloin, stuffed chicken, roasted chicken. Great, now I'm hungry.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

EvilHorseOfDoom said:


> Liverwurst, salami, continental sausage, double smoked ham, chorizo...oh my gosh...


...um...my name is Corporal...and I am a liverwurst and salami and anchovie lover and I am a chicken butcher-er. 



ROFLMAO!!!!


----------



## Fulford15 (Oct 17, 2012)

mmm I am getting a good appetite from this thread !

I eat beef, chicken, moose, elk, bear, fish, deer, etc.. My friends dad is a hunter and taxidermist(sp), lets just say she would bring some delicious jerkey to school, bear jerkey = SO GOOD! Going to her house for dinner was a treat! :lol:

Friends of ours gave us some moose sausages this winter, yummy! And my BF went out and filled up the freezer with Perch.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

Corporal said:


> ...um...my name is Corporal...and I am a liverwurst and salami and anchovie lover and I am a chicken butcher-er.
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO!!!!


Anchovy!!  How on earth did I forget that? I eat 'em straight out of the jar. NOM NOM NOM.


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Meat eater here as well - husband hunts deer, grouse, woodcock, wild turkey (for our Thanksgiving table each year), and together we do quite a bit of fishing - trout, salmon, steelhead, perch, walleye, etc...


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Corporal said:


> ...um...my name is Corporal...and I am a liverwurst and salami and anchovie lover and I am a chicken butcher-er.
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO!!!!



Mmmm....Italian dry salami....I buy a lb. A week of the stuff!


----------



## Fort fireman (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm a big time carnivore. You name it ill eat it. I really love my wild stuff though. Im A big speed beef( deer) fan and love a good rabbit or squirrel stew. I love elk and can't wait until I can go out to the In laws and get one of my own.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Speed beef...bahahaha!


----------



## BCtazzie (Jun 7, 2011)

just though I would pop in and say, just heading out for roast moose.


----------

